

Show HN: Style – A very small, responsive style sheet - 127001brewer
http://style.choinski.net/

======
fiatjaf
This is very, very cool. Awesome, I would say. It is really awesome, when your
layout is simple, to not have to think about various screen sizes and just let
this stylesheet adjust it for you.

Maybe you could call it "adjust.css", or something like that, to emphasize
that.

I will use it, for sure.

~~~
127001brewer
Thanks - I appreciate that.

------
colept
Between 980px and 1024px the layout took up 100% of the window width.

[http://i.imgur.com/wo0KsU0.png](http://i.imgur.com/wo0KsU0.png)

In my perspective spacing is the number one principle to respect when doing
responsive layouts. Responsive design has to be balanced between spacing and
utilizing white-space.

~~~
127001brewer
Thanks for letting me know - I'll add another media query for these
dimensions. (By the way, which device did you use to view it at these
dimensions?)

~~~
fiatjaf
Firefox has a "Responsive Design View" that lets you inspect this easily.

~~~
127001brewer
I've found that Chrome's responsive view does a better job than Firefox - but
I'll check it out. Thanks!

